
Ask HN: How to Split Revenue in a Startup? - luchs12
What is your approach to determine the ratio to split the revenue of your projects. If you gonna build a product with a non technical guy together, it feels for me sometimes strange just to divide evenly
======
lgl
Not enough information but maybe this can help: If the "non technical guy"
ends up marketing and bringing in all or most of the paying customers, or
handling all the bureaucracy, or managing staff, etc, then he might think the
same about the "technical guy".

------
dinkleberg
Are you both starting the project at the same time? If so, 50/50 is fair,
neither of you has added any value up to this point.

If you've already built out the product and are just now bringing in a non-
technical person you can possibly negotiate a better percentage for yourself.
Even better if you've already brought in some revenue.

------
ttonkytonk
Go to the next highest fraction then? E.g. if it's just you and one other
person give them a third, you and two others give them each a quarter, etc.

(Just an idea, I'm 100% an armchair quarterback here.)

------
codegladiator
50/50

If it feels strange. Hire that guy, pay his salary and split 100/0.

